# Article about Fu Nei Yang Tai Chi Chuan



## TaiChiTJ (Nov 1, 2013)

I enjoyed reading this article on Yang Lu Chan in the early days:




http://wulinmingshi.wordpress.com/tag/yang-lu-chan/


----------



## Tames D (Nov 1, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------

